# Anyone Using Florida Marine Tracks on the New Lowrance Elite FS 9?



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I use a carbon 9 but I make my own chips. works great for me and the carbons can be found for a little over half the price.


----------



## Conrad (May 9, 2018)

Don't have the FMT chip yet, but the Lowrance Elite fs is the best unit at its price point. Also love that the packaging is very sustainable and is no plastic.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

If anyone else is in the market, just purchased the Elite FS off of iboats.com for $950. Used discount code "FORUMS5" for 5% off.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I run the FMT on a Ti2 9". Works great. My only complaint is the screen brightness in direct sunlight.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

You can always call FMT and ask them about a unit. That’s exactly what I did. Thankfully they don’t pull any punches and tell you what will work best and what won’t. They are very approachable and helpful. 

I had bought a Lowrance on clearance from Bass Pro but after talking to FMT I returned it. Don’t remember what model it was though. This is about a year ago.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

iMacattack said:


> I run the FMT on a Ti2 9". Works great. My only complaint is the screen brightness in direct sunlight.


I am going to try one of these









Lowrance Hook/Elite Visors - BerleyPro


BerleyPro Visors are the only shade on the market specifically designed to fit your fish finder! Light-weight, strong, and super easy to install.




www.berleypro.com


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

ERK said:


> How do you like it? I'm looking for a budget conscious unit to run FMT. Any other recs under the $1300 price point are welcomed. I don't need a transducer. Thanks!


I have the elite 9 fs with the FMT. Been using it for about 3 trips now. Fishing the St Marks fl area with plenty of oyster bars and rocky areas. So far I have found FMT very accurate. Do wish he had had the opportunity to concentrate on this area a little more like he has in other areas of the state. No doubt even just feeling out the tracks it makes me much more confident going into areas where I know there are fish. Because of this I am catching more fish.

I had a humminbird before this. The lowrance sidefinder doesn't hold a candle to the humminbird. Only thing disappointing about it. Since 80% of my Fishing with this boat is in water too shallow for a sidefinder to work it is no great loss. Probably just take this big @$$ transducer off and replace it with one that just shows depth.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I’m going to do the same.


----------

